# Finally my boys got upgraded!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got home from my trip back to England to see family and after a couple days relaxing and recovering from jet lag I went out and got my boys a new cage.
They've grown so much over the 2 1/2 weeks I was gone! Fester who was the little guy is now larger than Gomez and my fiance said they had been scuffling a lot while I was gone...def time for more space!
I just went to Petsmart and tho they didn't have much selection, I'm really happy with this cage 

Heres a pic [Gomez looks bigger in this pic, cam angle and hes fluffed up lol] they just need some more toys now!

ALSO...those of you may remember me posting that I was getting 2 more babies...I decided against it, gonna keep my boys as they are for now and let them enjoy all the space they have to themselves lol.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh wow, great cage! c: what kind is it?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Its by All Living Things and just called a rat luxury home...I was worried it would be cheap, but its actually very sturdy and very roomy. The pic prob doesn't do it justice.Once I get it fully decorated its gonna look great!


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

That's about the size of my super pet exotics cage. It's the PERFECT size in my opinion. You're right, pictures never do it justice. xD
You'll need to post more pictures when decorated.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I used to have my girls in that cage  though i took out the levels and added some custom ledges instead so they could climb more. 
its a good cage, pretty easy to clean.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh it was much bigger than I thought, all my boys have done so far is sleep lol so I think they are quite comfortable and must be having some hardcore play sessions at night.It came with a hammock and a wheel, but the hammock wasn't very comfy and just took up space, then the wheel was the type that would trap their lil feet/tail so I kept that out.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks like yours came with the same hammock and wheel my cage did, and I did the SAME thing. the hammock is huge and the wheel is not too great.
Otherwise though just wait for your boys to be awake, they'll climb all over and be so happy. c:


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

These are good cages for the money (I paid $88 for mine.) I have 2 and am going in the morning to buy one more for my new 3 baby boy dumbos. I have 2 older boys in one and my 3 girls in the second. I didn't use the cheap wheel either. I'm planning to buy a wodent wheel or silent spinner type. I did keep the hammock in mine--I move it around and I applied a fleece hammock over the top--or just put in a fleece blanket, and mine all love it. I did knot it to shorten the length though. I took out all but one of the ramps because they seemed to get in my way during cleaning. I have ropes, ladders, etc. in mine. I just cut a huge thick cardboard roll that some carpeting came in, drilled holes in it, and hung it on the back of the cage. They use it for a ramp and love it. Sometimes they sleep in it I also love the wheels because I frequently roll the cage over to my big chair, etc. and open it so they can come in and out and visit with me. 

I hope you are happy with yours


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a pretty good sized cage, but if you can still let them out to play everyday it'd be better for them. Fair warning, those level and ramps WILL get peed on and probably a lot, plus the notches that hold them on ended up breaking kind of easily. I ended up taking mine out and hanging hammocks instead.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have this cage and love it. I decided to try some different shelf combos - this one's a big hit:


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow looks great! Yeh I have given my boys a couple days to adjust to the new digs, but they will still be getting their play timea and I intend to experiment with layouts and add stuff so the cage isn't so barren. They seem really happy tho  Xmas is coming up so they will be getting prezzies!I brought back tonnes of treats for them from England...little chocolate drops etc. Trust me, they are very well loved.


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

This is a great cage and it's even more roomier when you customize the ledges as most people do. I did this to mine and intend to put the plastic ledges back once the wood wears out. Have fun!


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same cage and I'm pretty jealous of the setups you guys have!<3


----------

